
Lean Programming - auferstehung
http://www.poppendieck.com/lean.htm
======
daniel-cussen
This might be a phase an industry goes through. You start out experimental,
get a breakthrough, and while the industry is young, margins are high,
everyone is developing new things, and companies worry about avoiding
obsoletion. Then there is a transitional phase where companies figure out how
to make a good product, breakthroughs become tweaks, the products are more
similar, and competition is about quality and price. Then, everyone knows how
to make the product, there's a best practice that really is the best practice,
and the product is a commodity.

It looks like some parts of the web business are becoming simpler and more
akin to commodities.

~~~
gibsonf1
I'm using lean management to create never-before seen architecture - it isn't
about a commodity approach, but a way of doing things better. Most of PG's
advice on startups adheres to the key lean principles, the primary one being a
focus on customer value.

------
gibsonf1
A great article - Our startup started with the idea of making lean management
easy in service industries.

